# Git gui et utilisation sous Mac OsX



## Ipadivore (16 Juin 2019)

bonjour à tous,

je repars à 0 sur de la programmation après 20 ans d'arrêt, inutile de vous dire qu'il y a eu du changement,  j'étais juste passé au fortran 95 (qui vient de parler de dinosaure ?). Je démarre une nouvelle activité sur le développement d'apps et d'applications scientifique sur iOS et Mac.

Pour le versioning, git est un incontournable, par contre, je n'ai pas envie de rester en ligne de commande, j'ai donc fait le tour des gui pour git en me concentrant sur les suivantes : Tower, gitKraken, Fork, SourceTree et Github Desktop.

— J'ai déjà une 1ere perception personnelle sur certaines, mais j'aimerai avoir votre retour sur ces application. 

— Sachant aussi que dans un futur proche, j'aurai mon serveur git privé sur un Synology. Est-ce que cela change la donne ? 

— Je dispose d'un macbook et d'un iMac, avec mes dossiers sur Dropbox. J'arrive à faire les  fonctionner sur le MacBook, alors que je n'arrive pas à partir de l'imac ... Auriez-vous une idée ?


----------



## Larme (22 Juin 2019)

J'utilise SourceTree & les lignes de commandes.
Je mélange vraiment les deux, par habitude, et je laisse en général ce qui est plus "dangereux" par ligne de commande. Un push -f par exemple après un rebase de ma branche de feature.
Mais c'est vrai que pour du simple push/pull, branch, stash, c'est plus pratique une GUI. L'autre avantage énorme, c'est de voir rapidement l'arbre (bien plus parlant que git tree), à ce propos GitUp est très bien pour ça (visualiser), mais je déconseillerais son utilisation, tellement cela ressemble à du clicodrome et j'aurais peur de de faire des commandes git sans m'en rendre compte.

De mon avis : 
Peu importe ton logiciel tant que tu es capable de faire toutes les commandes nécessaires.


----------



## Ipadivore (22 Juin 2019)

Larme a dit:


> J'utilise SourceTree & les lignes de commandes.
> Je mélange vraiment les deux, par habitude, et je laisse en général ce qui est plus "dangereux" par ligne de commande. Un push -f par exemple après un rebase de ma branche de feature.
> Mais c'est vrai que pour du simple push/pull, branch, stash, c'est plus pratique une GUI. L'autre avantage énorme, c'est de voir rapidement l'arbre (bien plus parlant que git tree), à ce propos GitUp est très bien pour ça (visualiser), mais je déconseillerais son utilisation, tellement cela ressemble à du clicodrome et j'aurais peur de de faire des commandes git sans m'en rendre compte.
> 
> ...



merci pour cette réponse, je teste actuellement tower pendant 30 jours, je me suis à l'aise avec, Sourcetree est bien aussi derrière.


----------

